# Briggs & Stratton 3.5HP Won't stay running



## chow559

Hello all -

I have a power washer that was given to me - it's a CleanShot 2050psi with a Briggs 3.5hp engine on it. It will burn the gas from the prime shots, but won't pick gas up after that. I've shot Carb Cleaner in it, Changed the gas out, but still can't seem to get it going. Any pointers on this would be appreciated -

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## newz7151

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## oscaryu1

do as newz says and also check the pickup tubes :wave:


----------



## chow559

*Thanks*

Ordered the kit - Uh, What's a pickup tube?

Thanks!


----------



## oscaryu1

its a little tube (maybe 2 for your carb) and you see when you unscrew the gas tank from carb. it pickups gas and it goes to the carb and then to the engine. if the tube's bottom if clogged or smoething then clean it.


----------



## newz7151

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## chow559

*Follow up progress*

Ok..Took the whole thing apart (Giant step for me - I'm a computer geek) - Cleaned the pickup tube, and the screen on it - put the gasket kit in - slapped it all back together, and I think there's progress - but it still won't start. Before, I had to prime it and it would run the prime gas. Now It primes itself when I pull, but still only runs for a second or three.

Any other suggestions? Could it be the linkage - when the motor isn't running, adjusting the fast/slow doesn't seem to move anything it's connected to..

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## oscaryu1

the fuel/air mixture adjustment screw? start with 1 1/2 turns out then start it , when running adjust it till it runs smoothly =)


im a computer geek too =P Pentium 4 2.8Ghz Oc'd to 3.06Ghz with HT, DDR-RAM PC2700 and PC2100 256MB each, Nvidia Geforce 4 MMX 440 AGP Video card... 12x IDE DVD drive, 52x CD drive.. Spire blackfin III casing, Aluminum 478 30-40CFM HSF n more.


----------



## 30yearTech

oscaryu1 said:


> the fuel/air mixture adjustment screw? start with 1 1/2 turns out then start it , when running adjust it till it runs smoothly =)


Don't confuse him, there are no adjustment screws on Briggs carburetors with primer bulbs.

When you installed the new diaphragm kit, you should have installed the diaphragm first (on the tank) then the gasket and finally the carburetor. When you cleaned up the carburetor, did you remove the screen filter from the main jet and clean it as well as the metering jet underneath the screen?


----------



## chow559

Ok. I guess I'm not THAT much of a computer geek, either. I do have 4 of them, but I don't know what a Spire Backfin III case is, and I've never even thought of Overclocking. My self esteem is taking a beating in here!!!

On the engine - Glad there's no screw, because I couldn't find it. I installed the diaphragm and gasket just as I pulled the old ones off - pretty sure I did that right. I couldn't get the feed tube off, or the screen - how do I take that apart? I tried to pull it out of the carb, but it wasn't budging, and I didn't want to break it. I saw the screen at the bottom of the feed tube, but not the screen filter from the main jet. Sounds like I didn't take it apart far enough??


----------



## Rpeters123

*simple test for bad gasket under carb.*

You must fill the tank Completely full to get new gas into the well area of tank. Or you can half fill and tip engine 90 degrees down to get gas into the well area. Gas will come out the cap too. When it starts if it runs longer then just when you primed it or poured gas into carb - the diaphram is bad. Cost $5.00 for the 2 piece gasket. Try pushing the primer with the air cleaner installed and tight to keep it running immediatel after it started so tie rag on stop lever if a mower for example.

Twist the gray thin wire mesh screen on carb to remove and clean with spray and spray up the jet back into the carb -flush out. You do not need to take plastic pick up tube - ever - off carb it will break. Get carb cleaner at wal-mart Berryman and put wond in every hole in carb and tank to clean out 100%. Put screws in carb and aline gasket and spring as youlower back onto the tank. Make sure 6 screws are really tight when you put carb back on and the spring for pump is not bent or twisted where it touches the thin diaphram pump gasket. I just fixed a 4 HP and had to do it twice to keep it running because I did not clean all passages first.


----------



## 30yearTech

Rpeters123 said:


> Make sure 6 screws are really tight when you put carb back on and the spring for pump is not bent or twisted where it touches the thin diaphram pump gasket. I just fixed a 4 HP and had to do it twice to keep it running because I did not clean all passages first.


Your carburetor should only have 5 screws and will not have a pump spring, otherwise follow the directions posted for complete cleaning, any brand of carburetor cleaner should work just fine.


----------



## oscaryu1

oops =) thanks 30year for correcting me =) didnt see the primer bulb part! sorry chow!~


----------



## chow559

*It's Running*

Well, I've taken it apart about 6 times, looking for leaks, cleaning. Went to the local motor shop today, and the counter guy talked me into a new plastic carb, $20. Runs like a champ.

Thank you for the help on this - The way the counter guy talked, I did everything right and buying the carb was the next step -

(My next step was going to be the dump.)


----------

